# Hermosillo Coffee Beans?



## Slickums (Jul 29, 2017)

Hola!

I recently moved to HMO and am settling in. But I simply cannot function w/o my morning espresso hit!!

I am looking for a local shop/store/mercado etc that might do fresh coffee bean roasting right in the store. I know Costco, Starbucks, etc have roasted beans, but they are not normally done on the premises, but shipped in so are not all that fresh.

Does any one here know of any local places where I can get fresh roasted espresso beans? I can do my own sealing and storage but if they do roasting daily, there usually is no point if they are not too far away and sell in small (1 to 5kg) quantities.

Thanks!


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

You'll probably have to ask around with the locals. When I first moved out to Queretaro I went a few month with pre-grinded coffee beans. After meeting and getting to know my neighbors I found out there were two places a few block away that sold fresh roasted coffee beans. They didn't look like coffee place which is probably why I hadn't notice beforehand.


----------



## Slickums (Jul 29, 2017)

NCas said:


> You'll probably have to ask around with the locals. When I first moved out to Queretaro I went a few month with pre-grinded coffee beans. After meeting and getting to know my neighbors I found out there were two places a few block away that sold fresh roasted coffee beans. They didn't look like coffee place which is probably why I hadn't notice beforehand.


Hopefully that approach will eventually pay off, but so far no luck. My neighbors in this colonia are the fast food type; Starbucks or in a pinch Oxxo. 

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

¿Google?


----------



## Slickums (Jul 29, 2017)

Anonimo said:


> ¿Google?


So far nothing but coffee shops or wholesalers. It is very possible some of them do their own roasting and sell beans as well, but the ads aren't clear.

That's why I am asking around to help with the search!


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Some of the best coffee in the world is grown here in Mexico. Finding the beans will happen, the grinder, maybe not. We have been looking.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

We do most of our shopping in HMO. I have not seen a coffee roaster but I bet there is one! There is a chain called something like Cafecino, Stop and ask if they do their own roasting. There are at least 2 major coffee packagers. Combate and another. Maybe call them and ask if th know of anyone. Do you shop in the center of town by the big market?There may be a small roaster in the market.


----------



## Slickums (Jul 29, 2017)

Bobbyb said:


> We do most of our shopping in HMO. I have not seen a coffee roaster but I bet there is one! There is a chain called something like Cafecino, Stop and ask if they do their own roasting. There are at least 2 major coffee packagers. Combate and another. Maybe call them and ask if th know of anyone. Do you shop in the center of town by the big market?There may be a small roaster in the market.


I am sure there are many; they are just not interested in being on google, LoL. I remember in Mazatlan there were many small coffee shops and a few of them did their own roasting and had fresh daily roasted beans of all varieties in bins where you could just scoop them out. I found out the days they roasted espresso and made it a point to visit on those days when my supply ran low! 

I really have not ventured down to centro area yet except to get my passport renewed. What street and cross street is the market on? That sounds like a good bet to check out.


----------



## Slickums (Jul 29, 2017)

Bobbyb said:


> We do most of our shopping in HMO. I have not seen a coffee roaster but I bet there is one! There is a chain called something like Cafecino, Stop and ask if they do their own roasting. There are at least 2 major coffee packagers. Combate and another. Maybe call them and ask if th know of anyone. Do you shop in the center of town by the big market?There may be a small roaster in the market.


I found "Mercado Municipal" on google; is that the one you referenced?


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes that us the place. That part of El Centro is fun. If you speak Spanish just ask some younger folks. The University is just a short walk and I am sure someone will have an answer for you. Good Luck. BTW: Some good hot dog stands downtown!


----------



## Slickums (Jul 29, 2017)

Bobbyb said:


> Yes that us the place. That part of El Centro is fun. If you speak Spanish just ask some younger folks. The University is just a short walk and I am sure someone will have an answer for you. Good Luck. BTW: Some good hot dog stands downtown!


Thanks! Sounds like a place to get familiar with!!arty:


----------

